
How Much Does It Cost to Make Food Delivery App? - maxms
https://themindstudios.com/blog/how-to-create-an-app-like-postmates-for-food-delivery-business-2/
======
sharemywin
maybe it's me but why would someone want to compete with such highly funded
competitors?

